# colour match disaster!!!!



## darlenep (Jul 31, 2008)

You can do pretty much anything with cream furniture. Use colors that you like. 
I have a black rug in the kitchen that shows every bit of dust and dirt that gets tracked in from outside. So I dont think I'll do black on the floor again.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I really like the idea of creme color furniture. I believe it would be excellent with khaki or taupe walls and contrasting trim the color of the sofa [not bright white trim.]

You could probably find a very reasonable area rug, maybe a geometric design if that's your style, to pick up the colors of the furniture and the walls.

Add some contrasting pillows in a brick red and you are set :yes:


----------



## DIY.SoS (Aug 27, 2008)

*thanks!*

thank you very much for your advice i have given up on a black carpet and opted for a cream one. My sofas have been changed to a ivory colour, and I have decided to have a black tinted cofee table and dining table? But I am not sure f I should have a rug aswell! o you think its too much black in one room?


----------



## DIY.SoS (Aug 27, 2008)

I have opted out of the black carpet I have been advised by the carpenter aswell!! lucky escape! instead I bought a creamy colour one and changed the leather sofa to an ivory colour. I am thinking about a black glass tinted diing room table and coffee table? too much black? and a rug in the middle to make it look a bit more stylish but what colour!!!! i was thinking about a darker shade to my cream carpet with black patterns?? What do you think too much black and cream? Or shall I stick to clear glass with a cram and brown rug and some brown cushions? VERY CONFUSED!!!! :))


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I love the ivory/black color combo. It looks so up-to-date and smart. But you are wise to think about how much black and where to place it. Personally I would go with EITHER the black coffee table OR the black dining table.

Either way, I believe another color in the room will keep it from being to stark and cold. It could be a beige, or a red that is not to pink, grey or even blue.

Wonder how a geometric print area rug with your base and accent colors under your dining table would work. Hmmm. Add some pillows or accessories in your accent color and you're on you way. Send pictures. :laughing:


----------

